# Edgar metal working lathe - is there a market for these?



## Freddyjersey2016 (20 Aug 2020)

Asking for a widow who is clearing her late husband's workshop in South bucks - is it worth anything?
I think it is a Little Edgar - but still a heavy piece of machinery 
Lathe is not currently powered - designed to be belt driven from an external motor. Appears to be complete, there is a what I think is the belt cover lying loose.


----------



## Ttrees (20 Aug 2020)

What a fantastic bit of kit, it seems from looking around that smaller lathes
are worth more than the big ones.
I wonder what the done thing is for conversion on something like this.
Guessing machining a keyway into the end of the shaft for a modern pulley
combined with dual voltage motor and fancy vector VFD meaning no belt changing.

Obviously waaay tooo much effort and frustration it would be to even consider.
Alas I'm sure someone that like doing up machines, Wallace for instance might possibly go to the trouble of hauling it back and seeing if its any good,
an attempt to salvage the remnants of a past era, or take notes for historical reference understandably 

Oh, whens moving day, have you got your block and tackle handy?


----------



## MusicMan (20 Aug 2020)

It looks like a capable machine, but it needs a pretty full restoration as it is quite heavily rusted. Doable but reduces the value of course. Price will depend on the completeness and accessories available. There is quite a bit about it here: Holbrook Edgar Lathe. It seems to be missing the front bearing cap on the headstock, but maybe this is there somewhere. If not one could be machined, not trivial but not a roadblock. Does it have the full set of 11 change wheels (gears)? It would be good to see it restored, as it was a quality lathe, but one for the enthusiast rather than a restorer who wants to sell on. I have enough lathes, but someone might take it on for £50 - £100. Have a search for the bearing cap and refit it, and for change wheels and any other turning tools and accessory stages (tool post grinder? Milling attachment?) and specify them in the advert. Tidying up for better photos would be worth while.


----------



## AES (20 Aug 2020)

I have no idea of current UK prices/values, but I should say that from the pix, although that machine looks tatty, it should be eminently saleable.


----------



## Lazurus (20 Aug 2020)

MIG Welding Forum



pop a post on here


----------



## TFrench (20 Aug 2020)

I know a chap who is to Holbrooks what Wallace is to Wadkins, I'll point him this way!


----------



## Ttrees (21 Aug 2020)

A hundred quid!
I wish there was something around like that where I live.
It seems a nice size.
What makes a similar sized machine, say a Myford lathe a grands worth of iron, compared to this machine for a hundred quid?
(obviously you have seen similar lathes like this going for that) 

Surely it's not down to that amount of work to convert to electric?
Is it because the Myford's have attachments to be found?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Blister (21 Aug 2020)

In photo 1 it looks like the main shaft top housing is not fitted , it's behind the face plate , is that part with it ? if not I cant see it being usable


----------



## porker (21 Aug 2020)

To me it does not look that heavily rusted, more surface rust that may come off with a light wirewool. It is hard to tell from the photos. 

I think the value is all about the condition and completeness as well as what accessories it has. To me it looks in quite good nick from the pictures but the other key area is whether there is wear in any of the important places such as the bed and headstock bearings. This can only be determined by someone looking at it more closely in person.

If it is a full restoration as said the value is very low but if it is all there and could be put back to working order in a day or two then it is worth much more. 

I agree, the guys on the MIG welding forum have some expertise there. Worth asking them.

I have a Myford Super 7 that I've had for over 10 years. I like it and there are loads of tools available for it but I do agree it is overpriced for what it is but there are loads of them and they are easy enough to move in a car (this is a big plus) but for me they are a little small and I would like something a little larger. I know from moving my Bridgeport mill though that the logistics can add significantly to the cost.


----------



## Freddyjersey2016 (21 Aug 2020)

Blister said:


> In photo 1 it looks like the main shaft top housing is not fitted , it's behind the face plate , is that part with it ? if not I cant see it being usable


There is another casting on the floor (not in shot) which I think is the top housing, but there was so much stuff in a tiny space it was difficult to get to it. Bear in mind it is in a small shed in a back garden, so moving it would not be easy (or cheap). 
Thanks all for the comments - so far I am thinking it is not worth salvaging as there is so much work to do


----------



## AES (21 Aug 2020)

Freddyjersey2016 said:


> There is another casting on the floor (not in shot) which I think is the top housing, but there was so much stuff in a tiny space it was difficult to get to it. Bear in mind it is in a small shed in a back garden, so moving it would not be easy (or cheap).
> Thanks all for the comments - so far I am thinking it is not worth salvaging as there is so much work to do




WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!! IF you're going to suggest junking it, it's (almost) worth my while coming from Switzerland to clear it myself. With all due respect, don't be daft, that lathe HAS got a value, and the amount of work to be done is A) unclear, and B) would ATTRACT the right buyer!


----------



## Droogs (21 Aug 2020)

As some may have noticed, I am on the look out for a couple of lathes. i am after both metal and wood lathes. The metal one is to be a doer upper winter project for me and the wood hopefully a goer so I can learn a bit more about turning as not really done much. The big problem I have is I'm up north and couriers cost a fortune., I am also not allowed to actually really go anywhere until the end of September, which means I obvs can't come get things straight away. 
If you are able to find all the bits for this lathe and are happy to use the time until I would be able to get there to find them, I would be more than happy to come to a deal on this


----------



## TFrench (21 Aug 2020)

You'd be mad to bin it. If I was closer (and not practising abstinence from machine buying) I'd have it like a shot. Put a post in the for sale section of this board - buyer collects, make a donation to a charity of the owner's choice. I'm sure someone would be more than happy to take it on.


----------



## heimlaga (22 Aug 2020)

Freddyjersey2016 said:


> There is another casting on the floor (not in shot) which I think is the top housing, but there was so much stuff in a tiny space it was difficult to get to it. Bear in mind it is in a small shed in a back garden, so moving it would not be easy (or cheap).
> Thanks all for the comments - so far I am thinking it is not worth salvaging as there is so much work to do


If that lathe is not worth salvaging it is because you have made up your mind beforehand and decided not to take in any facts.

In Finland that lathe as is and where is would sell for around 1000 euros and the seller would be happy to get it out of there on his own.

Personally I would not hesitate to drive 600 or 700 kilometres and back to pick up that lathe for free. Unfortunately I cannot come up with an affordable way to go to Britain and back with the lathe. Otherwise I would be there to pick it up on Monday.


----------



## AES (22 Aug 2020)

@heimlaga: While what you're saying is basically true, with respect you are being rather harsh. Please don't forget that as the OP makes clear, he is simply enquiring on behalf of a neighbour's wife whose husband has recently died. He clearly doesn't know much about lathes or machinery/tools/ engineering in general (hard to believe I know, but there are some people who are not even at all interested!!) and he's faced with a huge lump of dirty rusty metal that's secreted in a small garden shed.

But, *@Freddyjersey 2016*, you've already had at least 2 positive posts above (including a member who is some way away from Oxford and who can't come to you for a while yet) and although there have been some negative answers to your OP, without counting them up I would say that in general the responses to your OP have been saying "should be saleable at the least". AND you've also had at least one suggestion as to where else to advertise the lathe. I have even myself said that IF I could work out a financially viable (and Covid-reliable) way to come from Switzerland to pick it up I would certainly do so, just like heimlaga!

So I would respectfully suggest that IF you want to help this poor lady:

A) You try advertising it elsewhere ("Model Engineer" - magazine and website, as well as the previous suggestion);

B) You suggest that she does so herself if you yourself can't/wont;

AND, whatever else you do, I also suggest you tell the good lady that the machine is clearly NOT a pile of worthless junk, that it HAS some value (but you're not sure how much it will fetch).

Depending on her financial and psychological situation she may well then decide to just get shot of it, but as you did start off by trying to help her I respectfully suggest that you should perhaps follow through a little more and at least leave her in the situation where she has enough info to make up her own mind based on the likely facts.


----------



## wallace (23 Aug 2020)

I am so very tempted by this, its only a 9hr round trip. what kind of weight do people reckon it might be


----------



## AES (23 Aug 2020)

Yeah, me too wallace. As above "if only - I lived nearer, & no Covid" - I'd be there like a shot! It may well need some work/time, money even, but as sure as God made little apples, it would finish up a LOT better than my Chinese Mini Lathe!

At a VERY rough guess I'd say it would weigh in at about 200 Kg (I have NIL knowledge of this lathe, I'm just guessing from the pix). Perhaps Lathes UK has more info?

Edit for a P.S. "Only" a 9 hr round trip wallace??? Lucky old you mate, for me it's more than that just one way!


----------



## Inspector (23 Aug 2020)

My Chinese 13"x36" lathe is about 500 Kg. I'd bet that one with all the extras etc to be at least the same or more.

Pete


----------



## Trevanion (23 Aug 2020)

I'd say it's probably had a pretty decent re-paint at some point fairly recently but overall the machine looks to be in very good condition. As Porker said, more than likely a light once over with some wire wool and it would be very nice indeed.



wallace said:


> I am so very tempted by this, its only a 9hr round trip. what kind of weight do people reckon it might be



*Go for it* Wallace, I've never regretted buying my lathe and it's been absolutely invaluable for the machine work, I don't know how you've got by with just the RS.


----------



## Keith 66 (24 Aug 2020)

Mig welding forum mentioned as a possible selling place. Im a member & it is one of the friendliest forums on the net. A mine of useful metalworking knowledge.
Older good quality lathes like this are always worth saving unless they are absolutely worn out.
As for Myfords, they are extremely popular & a great example of first class marketing. I had a very nice Super 7 for many years, they have the fundamental drawbacks of being a modelmakers lathe & have a very small bore headstock, They are also quite lightly built & wont stand heavy cuts. If you go up a bit in size, a few inches longer you get into lathes like Boxfords, South Bend, Smart & Brown & German makes like Boley, you can get machines infinitely better & higher quality than any Myford for the same or less money.


----------

